# Best Hardcore - Workhorse Folding Knife ?



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm looking for an all around, able to take punishment, pounding on, digging with, will hold an edge, good quality folding knife.

Needs to be large- 5" closed, 1 blade.
Preferably in a stag or bone handle.

Anybody have any suggestions on a good brand ?

Or, one that they might be willing to part with ?


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I've owned Puma knives for the last 30 years.
I would be caught without mine.
My biggest is the Puma Prince with stag handle
I would put a Puma up against the best buck or gerber out there and any other for that fact.
They are a bit pricey, but well worth it.
Puma collection:
White Hunter
Prince
Sergeant
Lieutenant
Light(carry this one daily)
FWIW Sportsmans guide has a good selection


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Not a bone handle but Uncle Henry model LB7 by Schrade. I have carried the same one for 20 years.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I second the Pumas, great edge holding german steel. Built like a panzer. Not light, just tough as hell.
I was carrying the corporal as my everday pocketknife, but it was wearing out my jeans. Wife got me a thin little Kershaw with an aluminum case. I still grab a Puma whenever I am headed out into the woods.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

best knife on the planet. 5 inch bone handle . wanna buy it .$90.i am carrying an electrician model now much smaller.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Cold Steel

Able to take a lickin' and keep on tickin'

They make a bunch of models from several blade materials. And they have "seconds" available at times that are absolute "Best Buys".

NB


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'll 3rd Puma. I bet I literally have 30 knives floating around in drawers or in the shed. Many are gifts, some I bought on my own, some I bought from BBT, others left at camp, etc.

But of those, I only have 3 knives that are "go to" knives.
My main hunting knife is an older Browning lockback from 1973. 1973 is engraved on it.
My other 2 are older Puma lockbacks's. One is a Puma M715, the other is an older Game Warden. 

I've had newer Puma's and chipped off the blade tips. If you buy one, I'd advise getting an older Puma. IMHO. You'll spend anywhere from $150 to $400, but you'll have a knive for life.

Here's a great site with older Puma's...

http://www.pumaknifeman.blogspot.com/


Here's one I think you'd like. It's $225...

http://bp0.blogger.com/_iRHOoRzBrQU/Rw6Hg2NV1UI/AAAAAAAAAi4/y8bRDBa0-uo/s1600-h/web+site#706.JPG

This is the Puma Whitetail Hunter Knife. It's $325...

http://bp1.blogger.com/_iRHOoRzBrQU/R3Aqr0scZwI/AAAAAAAAA2E/56lAs_R4Qds/s1600-h/web+site#925.JPG

I can't quite find my exact old Browning, but I found one close and the blade is very similar. Plus it's still a U.S.A. made Browning knive from the early 1970's. Don't buy the stuff from Japan. IMHO Not the same.

Go here, it's the second knife down. It's perfect, 5" closed and $190. When it says "they don't make 'em this anymore" on this ad, they mean it. The old U.S.A. Brownings are tough to beat...

http://www.jaysknives.com/browningknives.html

In fact, if you don't buy that U.S.A Browning, let me know because I just might.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I was carrying the corporal as my everday pocketknife, but it was wearing out my jeans. Wife got me a thin little Kershaw with an aluminum case. I still grab a Puma whenever I am headed out into the woods.


try the Puma Light ... I think they call it the captain now.
SG has it for like $20.
Holds an edge like the big ones.


----------



## nessenswamper (Dec 30, 2005)

schrade folding,or a western fixed I can't seem to kill either one,and I've killed many blades.


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Buck-Model 110. Quality for about 30.00 with a sheath. 20years and still going strong


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

*BACK AWAY FROM THE KNIFE !!*

Before we have to start calling you "Lefty" 
(I just read your other post) :evil:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

my-handyman said:


> Buck-Model 110. Quality for about 30.00 with a sheath. 20years and still going strong


My go to knife as well. Holds an edge great and is a stout performer, IMO


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Rapid River in the U.P. kinda expensive but good quality
http://www.rapidriverknifeworks.com/


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Well ya snooze ya lose! 
I've been looking for another one of those early 1970's Browning knives for a long time. The quality is incredible. The knife is over a 1/2 pound. There's something about the feel and the sound of the pronounced click of them that's like the sound difference when slamming the door on a '62 Corvette vs a new vehicle. 

So, I just ordered that old Browning. I don't necessarily need it right now, but I may not see another for a long time, if ever. I figured if I didn't get it, I'd regret not doing so. A price of $200 for a 35 year old used knife gives you an idea of how well they were built.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> I'm looking for an all around, able to take punishment, pounding on, digging with, will hold an edge, good quality folding knife.


The punishment part rules out the Buck 110, I use them but I find the edges and tips to be brittle when doing the "non-knife" tasks we all do in the woods. I like them alot and always will but I don't punish them anymore.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks for all of the advise guys. 

I ended up with 2.

The 1st on is a Puma 745 made in 1978 with heavy stag handles. 4" closed, 7" overall. 
Never been sharpened, in the original green and yellow box with the warrenty card.
Sweet knife.

The 2nd is a Queen 2 blade. Great condition. 5 1/4" closed , 9" overall. Stag handles. Heavy knife. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

nessenswamper said:


> schrade folding,or a western fixed I can't seem to kill either one,and I've killed many blades.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

model? I have a stag handled model with the spare blades. That things been abused and still works great. Much Like Pinefarm, I have so many I dont know which to carry. Then again my gun safes full of collectible Marbles,Case,Puma,Knives of Alaska,Bark River proto types and so forth.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a puma that my father gave me and it is a great knife. This would definitely be my go to hunting knife. It has gutted A LOT of deer and keeps a great edge. I also have gerber's, bucks, and the whole kodi-pack and I they don't compare to my puma. My go to choice for a pocket knife hands down would be Spyderco


----------

